# TCIA/ African American Arborists!!!



## jordan6032 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey anyone going to TCi this week. Ill be there. Also are there any professional African Americans in the industry. Haven't met any yet and was hoping to maybe meet a few at TCI this week thanks....


----------



## clearance (Nov 1, 2009)

jordan6032 said:


> Hey anyone going to TCi this week. Ill be there. Also are there any professional African Americans in the industry. Haven't met any yet and was hoping to maybe meet a few at TCI this week thanks....



What about Americans who are black but not decended from Africans, what do you call them?


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 1, 2009)

I've worked with some pretty good black tree trimmers, but none of the guys I worked with were ISA certified or anything like that. I'm sure in the Chicago area there has to be some black certified arborist, but I'm not sure why it matters.


----------



## jordan6032 (Nov 3, 2009)

In the grand scheme of things it doesnt really matter. But if you went to school, majored in Agriculture Sciences, specialized in Arboriculture, would one day be an Arborists, enjoyed being outside and climbing and found out you were the only African American who shared those same interests on a "professional level" you would know why I would hope to meet another.....


----------



## jordan6032 (Nov 3, 2009)

and im not quite sure what you call them...


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 3, 2009)

jordan6032 said:


> In the grand scheme of things it doesnt really matter. But if you went to school, majored in Agriculture Sciences, specialized in Arboriculture, would one day be an Arborists, enjoyed being outside and climbing and found out you were the only African American who shared those same interests on a "professional level" you would know why I would hope to meet another.....



On the flip side of things, I went to a pretty much all black school in Memphis and aside from a couple of teachers, I was the only other white person there. Even though today I pretty much hang out with only white people (only because of demographics), I wouldn't of trade that experience for the world. I hope you don't let race stand in the way. I'm sure there are other "professional level" black arborist out there or maybe on this forum, but if not break the mold. Good luck.


----------



## jordan6032 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate that....


----------



## Hayubusa (Nov 3, 2009)

clearance said:


> What about Americans who are black but not decended from Africans, what do you call them?



Are you being serious? Where the hell do you think they decended from Jamaica? Pick up a book. The guy just wanted to meet some people like himself. It is unique in a way to be an african american in the tree industry.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 3, 2009)

Hayubusa said:


> Are you being serious? Where the hell do you think they decended from Jamaica?



We're thread-jacking the OP here (apologies to Jordan), but Australia comes to mind. (not to mention Mars, look at my avatar)


----------

